# Channel Guide not updating



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

My channel guide is showing No Information available on most of the channels when I pull up the Guide. Any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Run a switch test. It should update after that.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Bill R said:


> Run a switch test. It should update after that.


Hmm, Souldn't have to do that on a state-of-the-art machine. If it continues to do that I would call and ask for a new one.


----------



## jrlaw10 (Feb 3, 2007)

For my D* service I would reboot the receiver and the guide info will re-appear. Not sure if this works for Dish.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Bill R said:


> Run a switch test. It should update after that.


Sometimes you can also bring up the guide, and highlight one of those "info not available" areas, then scroll to the right... to more not available data, and sometimes it will prompt you to download/refresh the EPG without having to do a check switch.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Grandude said:


> Hmm, Souldn't have to do that on a state-of-the-art machine. If it continues to do that I would call and ask for a new one.


Yu should nothave to but sometimes you do.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Here is what the problem was I "think":
I had disconnected my off air antenna because of lightning and forgot about it for 6-7 hours. It seems to have caused my channel guide to be confused. When I re-connected the antenna everything started updating. I even got a message telling me my channel guide needed updating and ask me if I had 5 minutes to do this. My guide seem to already be fine but I said yes anyway. Everything now is fine. 
All of my timers got screwed up because my channel guide was showing no info. available. It was crazy to say the least. I was showinhg 110 events to be recorded under the title of NO INFORMATION AVAILABLE. This also fixed itself when I reconnected the off air antenna and my locals started updating. Soft reboots and hard reboots done no good. This was weird to say the least. Thanks for info.


----------

